# AUS Citizenship Application Question



## tayyab.bashir26 (Aug 10, 2017)

Hi all,
I am a current permanent resident and currently in the process of applying for citizenship. 

There are few questions about past visas which are as follows.

Q: Has the applicant ever held an Australian visa other than the applicant's current permanent residence visa?

Q: Date the applicant's first Australian visa was granted (if known)

Q: Was the applicant in Australia at the time this visa was granted?

(if no, then)
Q: Date the applicant first arrived in Australia on that visa (if known)


My first ever visa to Australia was a tourist visa. So would that count as my first visa?
And if it does, then naturally the first arrival date in Australia would be for the date of arrival on the tourist visa right? 

Can anyone help with this question please?

Many thanks


----------



## tayyab.bashir26 (Aug 10, 2017)

*Citizenship Application Question*

Hi all,
I'm stuck on the following question while filling out citizenship application: 

_Q) Since the age of 18, has the applicant lived or travelled outside of Australia? (Yes/No)

Give details of all countries that the applicant has lived in or travelled to since turning the age of 18, include:

Work or study outside of Australia
Holiday or leisure, including visits to the applicants country of origin
Business
Military deployment
_

When I turned 18 (in 2010), I was still living in my home country and had never been to Australia. 
I then first came to Australia on Toursit Visa, when I was about 20.

So, should i list down my time in my own country for those 2 years when I had turned 18 but was technically living outside Australia?

Following are my travel dates? Do I have it right? 
Destination From To 
Pak 17 Nov 2010	29 Jul 2012	
(because I was still living in my home country)

Pak 23 Dec 2016 26 Feb 2017	

Pak 31 Dec 2018 12 Feb 2019	

Can someone help me out with this please?

Kind regards,
Tayyab


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tayyab.bashir26 said:


> Hi all,
> I'm stuck on the following question while filling out citizenship application:
> 
> _Q) Since the age of 18, has the applicant lived or travelled outside of Australia? (Yes/No)
> ...


That’s correct 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tayyab.bashir26 said:


> Hi all,
> I am a current permanent resident and currently in the process of applying for citizenship.
> 
> There are few questions about past visas which are as follows.
> ...


1. YES..first visa is tourist visa 
2. YES. The date you arrived on tourist visa

Cheers


----------



## tayyab.bashir26 (Aug 10, 2017)

Thank you for your help!


----------



## tayyab.bashir26 (Aug 10, 2017)

Hi all,
There is a question on citizenship application about the first travel to Australia. 

Q: Does the applicant have evidence of their first arrival in Australia? (Yes/No)

Upon selecting yes, it asks for a document and I'm choosing Passport.

My question is, should this passport be the one that I traveled with the first time to Australia? Like my passport from 10 years ago? 
Or should it be the current passport?

Can anyone help me with this? 

Regards,
Tayyab


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tayyab.bashir26 said:


> Hi all,
> There is a question on citizenship application about the first travel to Australia.
> 
> Q: Does the applicant have evidence of their first arrival in Australia? (Yes/No)
> ...


The passport on which you entered 10 years ago
I presume it has an Australian Immigration entry stamp

Cheers


----------



## tayyab.bashir26 (Aug 10, 2017)

NB said:


> That’s correct
> 
> Cheers


Hi thanks for your help.
Can you help me with another thing please?

The question asks for the details of all countries that the applicant has lived in or travelled to. 
What should be the "From Date" and the "To Date" in those country visits?

For e.g. 
I exited the Australia airport on 01 Mar 2016 and arrived another country on 02 Mar 2016.
Then I leave that country on 14 Apr 2016 and enter Australia airport on 16 Apr 2016.

So should my travel date be From 01 Mar To 16 Mar? 
OR 
Should it be From 02 Mar To 14 Apr? (because is the date when I was technically in the visiting country)

Time in between 01-02 Mar and 14-16 Apr was transit time.

Regards,
Tayyab


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tayyab.bashir26 said:


> Hi thanks for your help.
> Can you help me with another thing please?
> 
> The question asks for the details of all countries that the applicant has lived in or travelled to.
> ...


I gave the dates as 1 March to 16 April

Cheers


----------

